# AD Security Clearance



## ICE TEA (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Everyone - I sent my papers to my potential employer 4 months back for security clearance. No news since then.

I'm not going to ask the traditional quesion "How long does it take?!". However, just wondering if anyone else on this forum got Abu Dhabi SC recently? I've heard on the news that there is some delay in SC processing and that time can double in some cases. 

Appreciate any feedback


----------

